# Problems with net-fs/samba-3.4.6 [SOLVED]

## hanj

So I updated samba from 3.0.37 to 3.4.6 this morning. Immediately noticed problems with users being able to log in. Checking bugs I see that the 3.4* series samba is no longer using smbpasswd. Ok.. no problem. Apparently switched from smbpasswd to passdb.tdb. 

I ran the command to migrate users from smbpasswd to the new format:

```
pdbedit -i smbpasswd:/etc/samba/smbpasswd -e tdbsam:/var/lib/samba/private/passdb.tdb
```

Added the following to smb.conf

```
passdb backend = tdbsam
```

Restarted samba, and my users are still having problems. Before, I was immediately getting 'Failed Login' error, now I get the user/pass prompt that continues to reload when trying to login. No error to the client.

The log.my.ip log is showing:

```
[2010/05/19 09:54:26,  2] auth/auth.c:320(check_ntlm_password)

  check_ntlm_password:  Authentication for user [comp] -> [comp] FAILED with error NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER
```

So, it's still bitching about no such user? I've verified that the user was in smbpasswd, and is /etc/passwd. I'm not sure how to crack open the passdb.tdb file to verify he's in there though. Any suggestions for that?

For now, I needed to rollback to 3.0.37 to get things running again.

Anybody see what I'm missing here?

BTW Here are my USE flags for samba:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.4.6  USE="client netapi pam readline server smbclient -acl -addns -ads -aio -avahi -caps -cluster -cups -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -ldb -quota -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog -winbind" 0 kB
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## agent_jdh

Try running

```
smbpasswd -a <username>
```

And enter your user's password at the prompt. I had exactly the same problem as you, and this fixed it.  Didn't have to restart samba, just the username/password dialog in Windows now works, and it's as it was before the samba upgrade.

----------

## hanj

Did you rerun the pdbedit? Also, are you using tdbsam backend.. or are you explicitly setting it to be smbpasswd? On another server, I'm unable to run the pdbedit?? So two problems.. two servers now. Slightly frustrated. I'll reinstall samba on the server with this problem and see if it fixes it.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## agent_jdh

No, I didn't have to.

----------

## hanj

Awesome.. that worked for both servers. Much appreciated.

hanji

----------

## hanj

Hmmm.. this actually might not be solved. I have a client with multiple samba users. I won't be able to do smbpasswd -a <username> for all their accounts. I'm curious is samba referencing a smbpasswd file in a different directory (and that's why you need to re-add them)? If so, it would be great to push the existing smbpasswd file to the new location. Any suggestions for this?

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## Pepe2005

Hola,

Tengo el fichero smbpasswd, y cuando lo edito aparece lo siguiente:

juan:1004:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:32ED87BDB5FDC5E9CBA88547376818D4:[U          ]:LCT-4B83AA15:

Como puedo ver el contenido de las XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, ya que lo normal es el este asi:

juan:1004:446794645B623B373A4ADDDE61A84761:32ED87BDB5FDC5E9CBA88547376818D4:[U          ]:LCT-4B83AA15:

He seguido lo que indicais:

pdbedit -i smbpasswd:/etc/samba/smbpasswd -e tdbsam:/var/lib/samba/private/passdb.tdb

passdb backend = tdbsam

Pero ya no se que hacer mas

gracias

----------

## jormartr

 *Pepe2005 wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Tengo el fichero smbpasswd, y cuando lo edito aparece lo siguiente:
> 
> juan:1004:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:32ED87BDB5FDC5E9CBA88547376818D4:[U          ]:LCT-4B83AA15:
> ...

 

Pepe: this is an english forum  :Very Happy: 

Pepe: esto es un foro en inglés, nadie te va a responder en castellano. Redacta tu pregunta de nuevo en inglés.

----------

